# Aunt Bertye's Shrimp Casserole for a Crowd



## abjcooking (Feb 28, 2005)

This is my great-great aunt's recipe
_(Most recipes that I post I have actually tried and liked enough to put into my own cookbook, however I have not had the chance to try this recipe, but it is from my family heritage cookbook so I thought I would share it.)_

1 green pepper, chopped
2 stalks celery, chopped
1 medium onion, chopped
2 cups water
1 small can pimento, chopped
3 lbs. shrimp, cooked and deveined
1 can crabmeat
4 eggs, hard cooked and cut in slices
4 T. butter
4 T. flour
2 cups light cream
1 cup sharp cheddar cheese, grated
1/2 t. salt
1/8 t. pepper
3/4 cup buttered bread or cracker crumbs

Combine chopped pepper, celery, onion and water and cook until vegetables are tender.  Drain.

Add pimento, shrimp, crabmeat and eggs.

Melt butter and stir in flour until smooth.  Gradually add cream and cook until mixture thickens, stirring constantly.

Add cheese, salt and pepper.  Combine shrimp mixture and sauce in casserole dish.  Cook for 30 minutes at 350.


----------

